# IUI or IVF for over 40s?



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

I wandered if I can have your views on this because I am a bit confused. I've done 4 IUIs and felt pg. I missed the pg. After that I've done another IUI and a natural bd. Obviously I am not pg. This month I didn't do anything because ARGC wanted to test for killer cells. The result came back with sthg "slightly high" but nothing "that can't be treated with medication". I told them that I was ready for IVF and they told me to go for the first blood test on day one of my cycle. But I haven't had the full discussion with drs because they are fully booked until mid-april and I will be too late by that time. I was decided to do IVF by then I am full of doubts!! Is it not too much rush into things? I only started trying to get pg last year and I felt pg at the 4th attempt and lost the pg. Then only tried with one IUI after that (and 2 natural attempts). Is it not too quick? I wanted to do it because of my age and the higher statistics. But is it right?? I DO THINK IT IS WORTHWILE BECAUSE I AM SURE THE PROBABILITY OF GETTING PREGNANT AT MY AGE WITH IVF IS HIGHER. Is there any reason why I should INSIST with IUI before trying with IVF?
Many many thanks for any opinions
aless


----------



## Actiongirl (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi Aless,

Welcome back! I am in a similar boat to you. I'm 40 this year, and my dr is also advising ivf if this iui doesn't work (testing tomorrow). There is a higher success rate with ivf for our age group than with iui. My dr also mentioned something called GIFT which I shall investigate. Does anyone know the benefits of this over ivf? Anyway, it is a big step, I agree, but I guess it's also to do with how far you're prepared to go for a baby. I know I certainly feel extremely anxious about my age and that ivf for me is the natural next stage.

Good luck with your decision. 

A


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Aless,
my consultant has also mentioned GIFT to me, because of the operation i had. But my research hasnt convinced me so far, firstly i'm not sure about the general anestic you need!! - secondly you dont bypass the f tubes and also unless you do ZIFT you only put back eggs & sperm, not an embryo. So why would you do this & not IVF  especially as GIFT costs more!!!

I'm still researching this, it apears only 2% of fertility treatment in the UK is done with GIFT, its bigger in the US.

Anyones thougths on this would be great, good luck Aless with whichever you choose.

Lucy Lou xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi,

GIFT is sometimes recommended mainly becauses it bypasses the maximum embryo limit for women over 40 (i.e. 3). ZIFT allows more than 3 eggs to be fertilized and replaced which is one of the key factors in achieving pregnancy over 40. GIFT replaces eggs (again, more than 3) and sperm into the fallopian tube.

Personally, I am yet to be convinced that it is a more effective treatment than ivf at a top clinic. It is an old-fashioned procedure and is rarely used now. IVF advances (e.g PGD etc.) mean that this is becoming a redundant procedure. You also need functioning fallopian tubes as Lucy Lou as mentioned.

Also the US clinics hardly ever use GIFT as they are allowed to replace as many embryos as they like, therefore it is not a popular treatment at all. There is also much more control over fertilizing (naturally or by ICSI) eggs in vitro then replacing them on day 3 or 5.

http://health.ivillage.com/infertil...randRef=0&arrival_freqCap=1&pba=adid=14553430

Daisy
x


----------



## Actiongirl (Oct 28, 2004)

Dear Lucylou and Daisy,

Many thanks for the useful info on GIFT. I think my dr mentioned it to me because while I was at the clinic he was just finishing a meeting with someone who had just had twins after having GIFT. She actually got pregnant with 6! They had to do a reduction and she kept the twins to term.

Thanks again,
a


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend GIFT as the stats are so much lower, IVF would definately give the best chances of success.

Ruth


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

ACTION GIRL, LUCY LOU and DAISY, many thanks for your advice. AA and LL, it is bliss to meet you again. I hope that next time it will be with good news. Daisy, I have just seen your other reply in Oldies, many many thanks. It was very instructive! 

Ruth, what I am still confused about is between IVF or IUI. Is there any reason to do IUI. It would be my second after the missed pg...

Many thanks girls!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

IVF rather than IUI for best chances esp, bearing in mind it took 4 goes to conceive the last time and time does march on.

Ruth


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Many thanks Ruth, I feel almost there!
Love, a


----------



## Rice cake (Aug 31, 2004)

I copied this from a fact sheet on the CHILD site on the GIFT scheme:

The HFEA guidelines restrict the number of embryos to a maximum of 3 which limits the possibility of success occurring in those already disadvantaged by reaching the age of 40 as referred to earlier. One or two clinics in the country for example that run by Professor Craft use the policy of GIFT with the transfer of all eggs that are available in women over 39 since they feel this maximises the prospect of achieving a singleton pregnancy with little risk of having a high order multiple pregnancy. Professor Craft reports that he has recently achieved a 33% positive pregnancy test result in a small group of 15 women whose mean age was 40 years and who had on average 6.7 eggs replaced. They now consider that they can maximise the potential of older age women by transferring all the eggs with GIFT in women of this age. (GIFT does not fall within the HFEA’s jurisdiction unless donor eggs or sperm are used when a maximum of only 3 eggs per transfer is allowed).


----------

